
Watch SpaceX hop StarHopper, untethered 20 meters [video] - rootforce
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aChE86D0c_A
======
_-_T_-_
Second test, after first test was aborted -
[https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2019/07/spacex-resume-
starho...](https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2019/07/spacex-resume-starhopper-
tests/)

------
rootforce
It looks like the window may be open until 12am CT.
[https://www.brownsvilleherald.com/news/local/starhopper-
may-...](https://www.brownsvilleherald.com/news/local/starhopper-may-hop-
today/article_050cd4f0-aef3-11e9-a0e7-bfaba8a0c9ad.html?mode=jqm)

~~~
rootforce
[https://twitter.com/NASASpaceflight/status/11545871711369748...](https://twitter.com/NASASpaceflight/status/1154587171136974849)

------
myrryr
when?

We don't know the TO we don't even know the date, may it be more useful to
show it after it has happened?

~~~
rootforce
The people left at 7pm CT which the host said means a 1 hour minimum wait.

It's an unofficial stream, so no details from SpaceX.

~~~
myrryr
ok, I'll pop back in an hour and see what happens.

------
senectus1
been watching it for the last hour and a bit.. nothing happening

